# C&C 1 (Tiberiumkonflikt) auf 64 Bit?



## MARIIIO (23. Februar 2010)

Nabend!

Ich vermute mal, dass man das tolle, kostenlos zu beziehende C&C1 ohne weiteres auf einem 64Bit Win 7 nicht zum Laufen bekommt. Habe ich da Recht, oder gibt es irgendwo nen Fix?
Es dürfte ja nichts ausmachen, dass ich die ISOs nicht gebrannt, sondern nur mit alcohol gemountet hab,oder?

Gruß


----------



## TheGhostdog (23. Februar 2010)

einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## Ini (25. Februar 2010)

Sofern ich mich recht entsinne lief das Spiel auf meinem 64-Bit Windows 7, ob ich allerdings etwas dafür gemacht habe weiß ich nicht mehr. 

Ansonsten, wie gesagt, einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## worldoflol (2. März 2010)

dürfte ohne Problem funzen


----------



## riedochs (2. März 2010)

Wenn es die Windows95 Version ist sollte es gehen. Die original DOS Version wird wegen 16Bit nicht mehr funktionieren.


----------



## sputnik0815 (18. März 2010)

Bei mir funzt es leider nicht , Windows sagt mir immer das es keine 64 bit Anwendung ist und verweigert den Dienst. Habe schon als Admin und XP komp. vorgegauckelt. Wenn jemand helfen kann wäre ich dankbar.

Gruß sputnik


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (24. März 2010)

die version ausn netzt ist die dos version.und in englisch.bei der dvd verion(die ersten 10jahre) funktioniert es.
mit der dos version musste eine dosbox installieren,sollte dann gehen(siehe oblivion  morrowind)


----------



## sputnik0815 (24. März 2010)

Danke , es funzt jetzt wenn auch mit Grafikfehlern bei den Videos und ein paar kleineren im Game.


----------

